# eingabe auf zahlen prüfen



## Operator_Jon (28. Juli 2003)

HI!
Ich habe da mal so nen tut gefunden, wo drin steht, das werte auf zahlen so prüft:

```
$wert = "123b";
if ($wert = ~/^\d+$/) {
echo "Nur zahlen!";
}
else {
echo "nicht nur zahlen!";
}
```
das klappt aber net...
wie geht es denn?
THX
cu
OP_Jon


----------



## Sweetlover (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Operator_Jon _
> *HI!
> Ich habe da mal so nen tut gefunden, wo drin steht, das werte auf zahlen so prüft:
> *
> ...



if $wert = ~/^\d+$/
erstens musst du ein vergleichsoperator nehmen:
if $wert == ~/^\d+$/

und was sollen denn die ganzen zeichen?? was hat das denn mit zahlen zu tun??


----------



## Operator_Jon (28. Juli 2003)

ka, stand da so!!!!!!!!
also, nich innem tut, sondern im forum:
Klcik ta see ät 

thx
cu
OP_Jon


----------



## danube (28. Juli 2003)

if (preg_match ("/^([0-9]+)$/", $wert)) {
echo "Zahlen";
}else{echo "keine Zahlen";}


----------



## Operator_Jon (29. Juli 2003)

cool, thx


----------



## Frankdfe (29. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Du hast das aus einem Perl-Forum(also kein PHP). Falls jemand die Bedeutng in Perl interessiert:


```
if ($wert =~/^\d+$/)
```

=~ ist so eine Art Vergleichsoperator
der Vergleichsausdruck steht zwischen /-Zeichen
^ steht für den Zeilenanfang
\d+ für mindestens eine Ziffer
$ Für Zeilenende


Gruß Frank


----------



## chland (29. Juli 2003)

Auch einen Blick wert:

http://de.php.net/manual/de/function.is-numeric.php


----------



## creativeheadz (16. Juni 2006)

Ich habe da noch eine Frage zur erweiterung.

ich würde gerne nicht nur über prüfen lassen ob zahlen vorhanden sind sondern auch ob buchstabden(groß und klein) als auch sonderzeichen vorhanden sind?

Ist das Möglich?

Wenn ja, wie muss der code erweitert werden?


```
<?
$test="abc#128";
 
if (preg_match ("/^([0-9]+)$/", $test)) {
echo "Zahlen";
}
else{
echo "keine Zahlen";
}
?>
```

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Gumbo (16. Juni 2006)

Es ist möglich. Aber was genau stellst du dir unter Buchstaben und Sonderzeichen vor?


----------



## creativeheadz (16. Juni 2006)

sonderzeichen z-b. :

#$§&%

buchstaben:
abcdefgha ABCDEFGAH

als es soll praktisch überprüft werden welche zeichen in dem eingegebenen word enthalten sind.


----------



## Gumbo (16. Juni 2006)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
if( preg_match_all('/([0-9a-zA-Z#\$&%])/', $test, $matches) ) {
	print_r($matches);
}
```


----------



## creativeheadz (16. Juni 2006)

Warning: preg_match_all() expects at least 3 parameters, 2 given in /var/www/html/daniel.intern/check.php on line 12

okey habe ich gemacht nur jetz erscheint mir diese unbekannte meldung?


----------



## Gumbo (16. Juni 2006)

Hast du meinen Vorschlag mal eins-zu-eins übernommen? In meinem sind nämlich drei Parameter angegeben.


----------

